# Officer Board Interview -- need advice!



## humint (7 Nov 2002)

OK, I need help. I have just found out (today) that my res. officer interview with the board is tonight. Crazy, I know, certainly not a lot of time to prepare. I think it was part of the their plan or something. 

Anyway, can anyone lend a hand? What should I watch out for? What happens? What are they looking for? What questions will be asked?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Nov 2002)

The best advice I can offer is to be yourself, and be completely open and honest with the interviewers. Don‘t try to put on an act of any sort, they‘ll see through that immediately. If you don‘t know the enswer to a question, say so, don‘t bull**** them. Basically they‘re looking to see who you are and to get a feel for your motivations for wanting to be an officer in their unit. Remember, the decision they have to make is ‘are they prepared to entrust their soldiers to your care and leadership.‘ Be sure of your own reasons for wanting to do this and be ready to articulate them clearly. besides your motivations and level of interest, they may also inquire into your family background, education, employment history, long and short-term goals, hobbies and interests, knowledge of current affairs related to the military, and whatever else they feel like. It‘s not an inquisition, just an exploratory excursion into your life. The best way to approach the interview is to relax and let it happen.

Good luck.


----------



## Jug (7 Nov 2002)

Do they have officer board reviews for all officer canidates, ie DEO etc.?


----------



## Zoomie (7 Nov 2002)

No officer board for DEO candidates.  Just the initial interview by the recruiter at the CFRC.  Don‘t know what happens to the army officer‘s when they are done MOC training.


----------



## MethylSilane (7 Nov 2002)

Zoomie, are you sure that‘s true about DEO‘s?  My understanding (in the reserves, at least) there‘s a Selection Board interview to go through as well.

That‘s what I was told at least.


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (7 Nov 2002)

I came in as a DEO into the Reserve world and had to do an Officer Review board. The Board included the CO, DCO, and a Capt from the unit. As well the DCO from the Algonquin Regiment attended as well. 

I am with 26 SVC BN North Bay, and am currently the unit PAFFO

2Lt. R. Martin


----------



## MethylSilane (7 Nov 2002)

And how was it?  Similar to the interview at the CFRC?


----------



## Ian (7 Nov 2002)

I think Zoomie is right for Reg Force officers. Before going into ROTP I only had the CFRC interview, no selection board interview.

After successful MOC training an officer is assigned to a unit, as far as I know.

-Ian


----------



## humint (8 Nov 2002)

Thanks for the help. But, the interview was cancelled last minute and will be re-scheduled for December. Arrggghhh! How frustrating!    Oh well, all in good time, I guess.  

From what I can tell, **for reg** all deo officers need to do is go through the initial officer interview at the recruiting centre. 

For res, you need to go through the recruiting centre interview and then, when all the t‘s are crossed and the i‘s dotted (i.e. medical, fitness, etc), you go through a board interview that consists of the co, support staff of a couple capts, and an officer from another unit or the reg force.


----------



## SpinDoc (27 Nov 2002)

My advice is to get brushed up on current events, read up a little bit about past CF missions besides the high profile Former Yugoslavia and Rwanda ones (i.e. Cyprus, Cambodia)

Be prepared to vocalize your leadership qualities.  Extracurriculars and activities like that.  Treat it as a job interview.  Don‘t be afraid to pause for a couple of seconds before answering.

And don‘t overpromote being a history buff if you are one... it sometimes gives off the wrong impression depending on your interviewers.

Be patient.  My interview and swearing in got postponed several times.  Being able to handle the "stress" is good practise, so don‘t complain about it! =)

Oh, and be yourself, as Michael said way up there.


----------



## MethylSilane (28 Nov 2002)

I had my board interview last night, it wasn‘t too different from the interview at the CFRC, except that it geared a little more toward making sure that I knew what I was getting myself into.

Some current events, some questions about my personal life, some about my leadership qualities.

Just relax and be yourself, and you‘ll do fine.


----------



## Duncan2002 (16 Dec 2002)

I‘m a Grade 10 student considering enlistment and becoming a sniper. I have a problem in my left eye, where upon looking at something with only tht aye, there is a hole in my vision, just to the left of the center.... will this affect my enlistment?


----------



## beyondsblue (1 Jan 2005)

It depends if your left eye is your strong eye (meaning if you would use your left eye to shoot). If not, it's no big deal. But I suggest you to check with your doctor, because something is sure wrong with it and you don't want it to develop...


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jan 2005)

Too bad you couldn't travel back in time 2 years ago to tell them that when they first posted the question....


----------



## jricRN (31 Jan 2009)

Well, I guess I will dig up an old topic. I have a Nursing Officer interview scheduled for the 24th of Feb. I have been told by some friends that they mainly ask personal questions and such, but based on some replies here, they also ask political questions. How in depth should I know the political system, key players and recent events? Will the events only pertain the the military or just in general. I am one who would rather spend my time reading The Lancet or The Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA). 

Whats the best way of going about this? Thanks in advance for any replies...


----------

